# OMG! Fabulous BLUEBERRY and a sticker!



## jswordy (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, tomorrow is the day of reckoning when I find out if I have lost my job. It is also the day when I take my admission tests for gallbladder surgery, set for June 29th, so this all called for a special wine tonight.

I broke out the first bottle of my newest Blueberry Bliss, and OMG it is so good - the best wine I have ever made, I think - and THEN I walked down the drive to the mailbox and here Keith had sent me a couple Winemaking Talk stickers! Like Christmas in June!

Ah, the result!







I just think this is the prettiest wine ever. Such a nice blue fluid. And taste-wise, it is so full and round. Oh, and a glass and a half and I am pretty *BOMBED!*  What's not to like?



Like my neighbor says, "Ain't nothing a hangover won't cure!"


----------



## Deezil (Jun 11, 2012)

Made me go check the mail again today, i got my stickers too - thanks Tx!


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2012)

Got my stickers today as well and Jswordy, I truly hope you are not losing your job!


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, the blueberry looks really good!


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 11, 2012)

well jim, my thoughts and prayers go out to you, my friend....hoping that you are not losing your job....good luck......


----------



## jswordy (Jun 11, 2012)

Julie said:


> Oh, the blueberry looks really good!


 
Thank you, and yes, I believe I will lose my job. Oh well, I have something else going, I hope.


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2012)

glad to here you have something else going, so maybe this is a blessing in 
disguise, best of luck to you. I"m just hoping to maintain my job for another 5 years, then I can retire but the way thinks are looking I am just not sure, lol, but at the salary they are paying me, they are better off keeping me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2012)

Jim that is a very pretty wine, now where the heck are my stickers? LOL Sorry to hear about the job. My position was eliminated several years ago and it really sucked. Good luck to you with everything you got going on.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 11, 2012)

It looks beautiful Jim! I got my stickers too, love them! I have to decide where to put them. Sorry to hear about your job, our company is being sold in a few and we are all still in the "not knowing" phase of what's going to happen. It really sucks being in limbo like that!


----------



## fivebk (Jun 11, 2012)

Wine looks awesome!!!! Got my stickers too !!!! 

Thanks 

BOB


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 11, 2012)

The wine really looks nice!!


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll be another to wish you good luck on keeping your job and your surgery also. The Blueberry looks great and I'm sure tastes great too.


----------



## phat (Jun 11, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Thank you, and yes, I believe I will lose my job. Oh well, I have something else going, I hope.



Don't look back.. just look forward to the new opportunities.. Hang in there.. 

(I quit mine last week and moved on to new opportunites.. they are out there..)


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jun 11, 2012)

Everyone got stickers? I thought I was special.


----------



## keena (Jun 11, 2012)

What are these stickers everyone is getting?


----------



## Deezil (Jun 11, 2012)

The ones in the picture, there... A while back, TxBrew had posted a message about sending him your mailing address for him to send you a couple stickers.. Those who did, just received them


----------



## keena (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice! I just joined not to long ago so I'm assuming it was b4 I joined.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2012)

There were some people that have been here awhile and they earned automatic premium membership which these decals are part of. There are other more important aspects of this premium membership. If your interested just look in "My Account" at the top of each page and scroll down to the very bottom item.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 12, 2012)

Jim, the recipe, please?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh and by the way, I wish we a had scratch and sniff app to smell that Blueberry!


----------



## cindy (Jun 12, 2012)

very nice! I hope someday I can make wine like that +1 on the recipe.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wine looks awesome. Hoping you're good on the job (and gall bladder) front!


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad they got to you fine!


----------



## jswordy (Jun 12, 2012)

That wine is awesome, and after I find out my severence package here in a bit, I intend to go sit on my porch and consume two whole bottles of it. I am going to enter it in the county fair, for sure. 

Sammy, I sent you the recipe. I'll post it on recipes, too. Caution wine snobs: it does use a little Welch's grape concentrate to boost vinosity. You can substitute wine tannins if you like.


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 12, 2012)

jswordy said:


> That wine is awesome, and after I find out my severence package here in a bit, I intend to go sit on my porch and consume two whole bottles of it. I am going to enter it in the county fair, for sure.
> 
> Sammy, I sent you the recipe. I'll post it on recipes, too. Caution wine snobs: it does use a little Welch's grape concentrate to boost vinosity. You can substitute wine tannins if you like.


 
 jim.....i am absolutely shocked and appalled at the fact that you would ever consider using a product such as welch's to make wine with.....tsk tsk tsk.... ....
....
....
....

i would expect you to at least use old orchard or maybe dole.....


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you Jim. I printed it out. I was thinking of adding some bananas?


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 12, 2012)

best of luck to you Jim.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> Thank you Jim. I printed it out. I was thinking of adding some bananas?


 
Yeah, bananas would be good especially if you do not want to backsweeten all that much. 2 pounds/gallon is what i use. I love it the way I have it. Tremendous mouthfeel, but then it may be sweeter than you like it.

In my experience, the thing about blueberries is that they kinda require additional sweetness to bring the flavor out after secondary. The concentrate in the recipe can help with that if you want a drier wine.

I've got a sec, so I'll post the recipe on the Recipe topic. It's a recipe I put together from several sources.

UNDER EDIT: It's Blueberry Bliss in Recipes. BTW, if you have a "thing" about Welch's, use red grape concentrate instead.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jun 12, 2012)

Great looking wine! I got my stickers too.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 12, 2012)

What a sweet looking wine!

And thanks for my stickers Tex


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 12, 2012)

Jim, my job got eliminated 2 years ago (that door closed). As I was wondering what to do, another company called and offered MORE $$ than I had made before plus a car and a bonus (another door opens). Check out Indeed.com for jobs. And send a recipe for the wine....


----------



## saramc (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is the link to Jim's recipe since it seems some are having trouble finding it:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/blueberry-bliss-wine-31937/


----------

